# "The Massage" Bible



## Me Died Blue (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's an audio file I got from John Schultz, which was originally included as a joke add on this week's White Horse Inn.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## bond-servant (Nov 9, 2005)

Too funny


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2005)

Perfect timing. I am teaching an adult sunday school on 1 Timothy this sunday and am discussing how pastor are supposed to devote themselves to doctrine, which can save them and those who hear it. I am try to burn this onto a CD and play it.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 10, 2005)

As I indicated in the subject line of my e-mail to Chris and several others, "Too true to be funny."


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 10, 2005)

It's both funny  and sad 

As with all humor there is that underlying truth.


----------

